# US-Canada SW Procedural Questions



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

For those who have been through the Skilled Worker process, specifically US residents who have done it, I had some queries:

1. Are there restrictions on visiting Canada during the application time? My partner and I are contemplating buying a home in Toronto so we can visit friends and vacation there even if its a couple years before our app(s) is processed.

2. What is the expiration period on the PR visa once issued (eg, if I'm still living & working in the US after my app is approved, how long do I have to get into Canada and start my residence period)?

3. Any idea whether it's better to take a language test rather than do the self-certification letter when you're a native English speaker born in USA? I'm paranoid that someone reviewing my app won't like my letter and will score me poorly and was thinking of taking one of the official tests to be safe. Thoughts?

Thanks for helping a newbie - I'm sure I'll have more questions as the process gets started!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> For those who have been through the Skilled Worker process, specifically US residents who have done it, I had some queries:
> 
> 1. Are there restrictions on visiting Canada during the application time? My partner and I are contemplating buying a home in Toronto so we can visit friends and vacation there even if its a couple years before our app(s) is processed.
> There are no restrictions on visiting or owning property
> ...


The members here will attempt to answer your questions.


----------

